# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Εδώ δοκιμάστε διάφορες λειτουργίες >  ακαρεα

## καιτηΜ

καλησπερα σας εχει στα ποδαρακια του ακαρεα ειπε ο κτηνιατρος. του βαζω μια αλοιφη  που μου εδωσε. εχω 2 χρονων καναρινι. αλλα επειδη το πιανω με φοβαται και μολλις με βλεπει παει κατω στο κλουβι. πως μπορω να απολυμανω το κλουβι απο τα ακαρεα; και πως μπηκαν στο κλουβι;
ευχαριστω

----------


## καιτηΜ

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντησεις σας

----------


## amastro

Καίτη δεν υπάρχει λόγος να σε πιάνει πανικός.
Δεν έχει στο κλουβί ακάρεα. Δεν είναι ψείρες.
Πρέπει να είσαι σχολαστική στην εφαρμογή της αλοιφής (epithol :winky: .
Να βάζεις λίγη στα δάχτυλά σου και να κάνεις μασαζάκι στα πόδια του.
Πρόσεχε να μην λερώνεται το φτέρωμα γιατί δεν βγαίνει εύκολα.
Το κλουβί χρειάζεται καθαριότητα και ειδικά οι πατήθρες, αλλά όχι υπερβολές.
Δυστυχώς πρέπει να πιάνεις το καναρινάκι με τα χέρια όσο και αν το φοβίζει.
Δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος.

----------

